
Show HN: My embarrassing personal website from the 90s - rpeden
http://boglin.iwarp.com/
======
Legion
I miss this era of the Internet. It represents a period of time where average
people used the open Web to _publish_ , rather than post on a corporation's
platform.

Obviously there's been plenty of development since then that I would not give
back, but people favoring publishing their own sites rather than posting on
social media is not incompatible with those developments. That part didn't
need to be lost.

~~~
vbezhenar
Are you sure that they were average people? In my experience, average people
only started to publish things on Web after blog platforms enabled them to do
so. The only people who published in the web at that time were people with
technical background (or people who had enough free time and will to learn).
HTML is not easy for someone, who's not computer-savvy and a quest to publish
and support your website might frighten experienced software developers even
know.

~~~
oldcynic
Not true. Plenty of non-technical people had a web page up like this one.
Nearly all ISPs included some webspace, and enough instructions to get going.
Lots of people put up _something_ on user.demon.co.uk or geocities about
themselves, their hobbies or their pets etc.

Having a web presence died off somewhat as people moved over to myspace and
Livejournal then geocities and tripod started being abandoned. Then it started
the rise of social, and guest books and web rings slowly became obsolete.

~~~
cylinder
Yep. I miss the magic of FTPing into your ISP and having that little folder
where you could drop simple HTML files.

~~~
thanksgiving
You can still drop html files on GitHub!

If you're feeling extra fancy, you can switch to gitlab to write and publish
static websites in any framework of your choice (including plain html of
course but you can use any framework of your choice such as Jekyll or even Vue
Nuxt) right from the browser thanks to the power of the gitlab-ci.yml file. As
someone who very much dislikes installing node js on my computer, I think this
is fantastic.

------
skissane
I used to have a Geocities containing weird bad poetry I wrote when I was a
teenager.

I forgot about it, until years later I stumbled upon it again. I was
embarrassed. I asked Yahoo to delete it.

But I'd forgotten the password, and I'd used fake personal details (wrong date
of birth) to create the account, and I couldn't remember what the fake info
was, so they refused to delete it because I couldn't verify that I was who I
said I was.

What do I do? I hit on a solution. I decided to DMCA myself.

I sent Yahoo a DMCA takedown request for my old Geocities, and straight away
it disappeared. Mission accomplished.

~~~
Firerouge
So they trusted that whatever was posted on the site was yours, but wouldn't
believe the site was yours, crazy.

~~~
dchest
DMCA takedown process is specifically created so that hosting providers don't
need to verify any claims in the notice, they only need to take the content
down and notify the user who published it, so that the user could provide a
counter-notice (in which case, they bring the content back up).

------
suddensleep
This reminds me of my first Geocities website: a full repository of KoRn's
lyrics to date.

It's not that this didn't exist elsewhere on the internet (indeed it did, as
of course I used these other sites as source material), but nowhere seemed to
have the exact red-text-on-black-background look I was going for at the time.

The most excruciating part of this memory is not that I worshipped a nu-metal
band, but instead that I hadn't yet discovered the magic of copying and
pasting text. That's right: everything, from the lyrics themselves to the HTML
tags, were typed manually by yours truly into the raw HTML editor.

I shudder to think how quickly I'd be fired today if I hadn't learned how to
properly use a modern keyboard.

~~~
milesvp
I actually still force myself type out anything that's important enough for me
to know it or understand it. Text, code, doesn't matter. Some things I'll even
write by hand if I really think it's important enough for me to remember.

~~~
magissima
Personally I can't think of anything that warrants that treatment more than
KoRn lyrics.

~~~
degenerate
A.D.I.D.A.S.

------
TipVFL
When I was in high school I created a website just to annoy my cranky teacher,
Mr. Davis. The concept was simple, I got people to constantly ambush the
teacher in the middle of classes and hug him while I took pictures. Then I
posted them to the website, Hug Mr. Davis, along with really dumb text.

It got a little out of hand, there's a picture on there of a football player
tackling Mr. Davis in the middle of a lesson (I think he got suspended).

Mr. Davis threatened to sue me if I didn't take the website down. I left it
up, but became the only student at my high school banned from bringing cameras
to school.

[http://www.oocities.org/hugmrdavis/](http://www.oocities.org/hugmrdavis/)
(click picture to enter)

~~~
mherrmann
Isn't that bullying? He doesn't look too happy in some of those pictures.

~~~
TipVFL
We had a weird relationship, you might call it friendly antagonism. He was one
of my favorite teachers, and I think I was one of his favorite students.

We regularly exchanged insults, and laughed about it. This idea grew out of
that, and despite his protests, I'm pretty sure he thought it was funny up
until a football player full-on tackled him during a lesson (was not my idea,
and I even admonished the guy on the website).

------
djhworld
This brings back memories, the days when geocities, and software like
frontpage and dreamweaver were a thing.

Most personal websites were exactly like this, word art, silly animated GIFs,
"under construction" images, the author being optimistic about updating the
site.

Soemtimes you'd come across someone who'd made a site that more focussed
around a special interest and they updated it often, a personal endevour that
probably never got that many views, but my god sometimes you'd come across
some gems.

~~~
owlninja
There is still hope: [http://code.divshot.com/geo-
bootstrap/](http://code.divshot.com/geo-bootstrap/)

~~~
seeekr
The smoothness of the marquee text is irritating. ;-) On a more serious note
(haha), awesome theme. Tempted to think up something to build with it :-D

~~~
rdiddly
I'm running a production site that lets you pick from 5 different Bootswatch
themes... What's one more?! It's tempting...

------
ambrosite
I love it. I have an unreasonable amount of nostalgia for old websites like
this. This is what the whole Web looked like back in the early days, before
the usability and design gurus figured out the "best practices" and all sites
started looking the same. It really was a wild new frontier. I'm not saying
the Web was objectively better back then, but it sure was fun.

~~~
ambrosite
I just found my first website (from January 2000) in the Wayback Machine. Not
gonna post it here, but it's actually not that bad -- it had a consistent
header, sidebar navigation, and a collection of nerdy sci-fi jokes that for
some strange reason I thought were hilarious. :/

~~~
phkahler
I found mine on wayback and was shocked that you can actually make one move in
the Othello game. The game ran as a CGI script (in C) and was stateless.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20010403225345/http://www.oaklan...](https://web.archive.org/web/20010403225345/http://www.oakland.edu:80/~phkahler/)

------
rpeden
Well, I certainly didn't expect this to make the front page.

I just wish the guestbook still worked. :)

I hadn't looked at the site in years and was actually surprised to find it
still running. It's been on the same free hosting site for about 20 years.

~~~
noonespecial
I tried to sign it! You should consider reviving it.

Write it in perl.

And lets us know its working again with a blink tag.

~~~
rpeden
I just updated it with a guestbook that works. :)

First update the site has seen in 19 years.

~~~
shakna
And everyone is already trying to break it.

------
nickjj
My old geocities site from the 90s is long gone but from what I remember it
had:

\- The midi version of the exorcist theme song[0] that autoplayed

\- That old animated HR of a stickman peeing onto an internet explorer button

\- Various 2600 magazine related documents and links

\- A whole bunch of VB6 apps I made and their source code

\- A guestbook / hit counter

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1PH_Y8Xn4g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1PH_Y8Xn4g)

BUT here's my first freelance web design site from 2001:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010201051000/http://darkelement...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010201051000/http://darkelement.com:80/)

The copy on that site is next level cringe worthy.

Also, does anyone remember the original Andy's Art Attack when it came to
design?
[http://www.brucelevick.com/andyart/](http://www.brucelevick.com/andyart/).
Make sure to click into one of the pages because the sidebar was epic for its
time.

~~~
greymeister
Learning how to host midis and then <object embed autoplay=true> was literally
magic to 9th grade me.

------
canadaduane
There is a movement, called "tilde communities", to bring back personal pages
and BBS-like communities. I'm part of [http://tilde.town](http://tilde.town)
for instance. It's quite remarkable how the simple restriction of community
size makes for an entirely different experience than, say, twitter or
facebook. Knowing that I will re-encounter the same folks, and that I am not
yet their friends (although we are friendly) creates an interesting cultural
constraint that feels much more like a small town experience. We talk about
cats, fun software ideas, and sex changes. We exchange messages on a local
bulletin board. We play text games. It's fun and small, and more meaningful
somehow.

------
Lukeas14
That's awesome. I recently found my first site is up
too([http://home.earthlink.net/~flighttime/justins/](http://home.earthlink.net/~flighttime/justins/)).
Still running on free hosting from my family's ISP from 20 years ago. Complete
with a Dodgers' schedule from 1998.

~~~
nagVenkat
I am really glad that you are working for MLB.tv now. You seemed to have liked
baseball when you were 12 and now you are working at MLB.tv.

------
mrb
Cache: [http://archive.is/s1Kbs](http://archive.is/s1Kbs)

~~~
dikiaap
Thanks. Just looking for this.

------
madrox
This got me wondering if Matt's Script Archive was still around and lo and
behold: [http://www.scriptarchive.com/](http://www.scriptarchive.com/)

Making interactive forms and CGIs was where I really started getting inspired
to learn programming. Matt's scripts were some of the first perl I learned
from. I basically transformed WWWBoard into a web-based chat back in '97.

~~~
Reedx
Same here, I modified a lot of his scripts.

His stuff was great and it was amazingly ubiquitous back then. If a site had
an email form, forum or guestbook, chances are it was his work.

------
lambda
Ah, the nostalgia. Mine is no longer online, but was pretty well archived by
the Internet Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20010607062747/http://world.std....](https://web.archive.org/web/20010607062747/http://world.std.com:80/~lambda/brian/)

Really makes me cringe to read some of that text, but that was high school.

Oh, and even more eye-bleeding is the page I ran for a Nomic that I was in,
and webmaster (sorry, "Secretarylet of the Revolution in charge of Web Pages")
for:
[http://www.nomic.net/deadgames/macronomic/](http://www.nomic.net/deadgames/macronomic/).
I don't know what I was thinking when picking that particular shade of red;
red made sense, but I'm sure that even with the palettes available back then,
I could have picked one a bit less painful.

------
ariofrio
We've done it. We brought down his service plan.

Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050409065436/http://boglin.iwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050409065436/http://boglin.iwarp.com/)

~~~
forgotmypw
Netscape for life. SeaMonkey is still my favorite browser.

------
econner
Standing strong under HN load.

Which scaleable node js javascript react framework did you build this with?

~~~
rpeden
staticfiles.js for the main page, and cgi.js for the guestbook! :)

------
dizzystar
It's not embarrassing at all! It's no different than picking on the clothes we
used to wear back in the 90s. Everyone was neon, too large, and a bit too
flashy. It's a product of the times.

It's always kind of neat to look at these sites and see the creativity of
them. I wasn't really on the internet back then, but I do remember just
looking for all of those multi-color joke sites. I love it when these sites
pop up here.

I always enjoy showing people Zombo Com:

[http://www.zombo.com/](http://www.zombo.com/)

Over time, Flash died and so they kept the spirit alive by creating an HTML5
version:

[https://html5zombo.com/](https://html5zombo.com/)

Some things are just worth keeping around, just so that we don't lose our
history and zeitgeist of earlier decades. We don't have photographs to remind
us and if the old internet dies, we lose a huge chunk of what made today
possible.

~~~
sincerely
I was actually wondering about this. Say I know I'm going to die in the next
couple months - if I wanted to put up a website and make sure it stayed online
for as long as possible, what would be the best way to do that?

------
peterwwillis
A millennial friend is studying the early internet in college. I asked them if
they had discussed webrings yet. "What's a webring??" Oh boy...

If you want a lot more of these pages, look through the webring directory.
[http://dir.webring.org/rw](http://dir.webring.org/rw) . Here is a random list
of them from one user I found as an example:
[http://ss.webring.org/navbar?f=l;y=victoriavandyke;u=1001988...](http://ss.webring.org/navbar?f=l;y=victoriavandyke;u=100198821810103173;comid=)

A detailed description of webrings:
[http://www.jamesshuggins.com/h/rng1/webring-dot-com-
system.h...](http://www.jamesshuggins.com/h/rng1/webring-dot-com-system.htm)

------
oneplane
This is what internet is to me. What internet is today isn't really 'internet'
anymore. Well at least not from my perspective.

~~~
ZanrielJames
Are we still on Web 2.0? I'm guessing you're referring to Web 1.0. I find it
amusing that nobody called it Web 1.0 even after they started talking about
2.0.

~~~
thomastjeffery
I'm looking forward to Web 3.0, when we can have retro sites like this, but on
decentralized platforms so we don't have to worry as much about hosting and
bandwidth.

------
chrissnell
My personal site is nowhere near as funny as the e-commerce site that my dad
and I started that was built off of his brick-and-mortar bicycle store chain.
Dad edited the site with some horrible text editor. There was no shopping
cart; you would email or fax your order form to us with your credit card on
it. People still loved it and we were getting dozens of orders a day within a
couple of weeks of launching.

[https://web.archive.org/web/19961030052323/http://www.bikewo...](https://web.archive.org/web/19961030052323/http://www.bikeworld.com:80/)

~~~
guhan_ganesh
As someone from India, whose internet exposure started with facebook in late
2000s, your site and other sites shared on this post by HN community are
fascinating.

------
Brajeshwar
Missed the early 90s; started late in 1999. However, I remember the fun Flash
era in the early 21st century. I played my part religiously (my name was on
the credit roll of the Flash IDE). Published my personal site[1] for the first
time in 2001, with designs inspired by the likes of 2Advanced, Ultrashock. It
went on for few years. I remember those days where design award was a thing.
My site used to win quite a bit. :-)

I also remember using Blogger[2] to publish to my site via their "Publish to
FTP" feature. I remember using a different comment system because Blogger
didn't have its own. Later, moved to Movable Type[3]. Beta tested WordPress[4]
at a time when it had no option to create pages. I think, by 2003/2004, my
website became just a full-fledged blog, powered by WordPress and it remained
to this day.

The early 00's was, indeed, an era of lots of fun and experiments.

1\.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20020515000000*/brajeshwar.com](https://web.archive.org/web/20020515000000*/brajeshwar.com)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blogger_(service)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blogger_\(service\))

3\. [https://www.movabletype.org/](https://www.movabletype.org/)

4\. [https://wordpress.org/](https://wordpress.org/)

------
munificent
Here's my old website: [http://stuffwithstuff.com/robot-
frog/index.html](http://stuffwithstuff.com/robot-frog/index.html)

At some point (alas!) I lost the domain robot-frog.com, so note that some of
the top-level links on the site won't go to the right place. All the relative
links should work, though.

The name of the is the site is kind of silly. I was typing random emoticons in
an email and came up with [:|], which looked like a robot frog to me.

~~~
rpeden
Thanks for sharing that, Bob. I really like your site's design.

I also think that the name of the site is more awesome than silly. Not that
silly is bad. A bit of silly makes life much more enjoyable! :)

------
taurath
I miss the self expression that was possible when the barrier to entry was so
low, and the link chains. It really was a "web" before search engines became
the hub for everything. Granted, most people probably aren't gonna design
anything well, because they're not designers. But for those who do, or at
least try, even a color gives you more info into a person's personality than a
facebook list of places they've worked and what school they went to.

~~~
iamcasen
So true! Search engines in a way have both invigorated, and ruined the web.
They are great because now you can find anything, but they suck because
they've removed a lot of the mystery.

I loved hearing about cool websites via word-of-mouth. Starting there, and
then just following a rabbit hole of links to places I've never been before.

I suppose it's still possible if enough people agree to host sites that reject
crawlers.

------
tsumnia
There something enjoyable about all the bad homepages of the 90s. Pictures of
people still seem "old" because the frequency you'd get to see how you looked
was so stretched out. Even rpeden's first picture is an example of the general
"hey, I'm here" pose. Good times, I can only imagine screenshots of square
Minecraft houses will be what child of the 10's will look back at as their
first dives into Computer-dom.

------
FeteCommuniste
Some of the later stages of mine are archived:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20020915000000*/http://www.geocit...](http://web.archive.org/web/20020915000000*/http://www.geocities.com:80/mr_jivebojingles/)

Goes from dark and pompous to enigmatic.

Its original purpose (created in 1997 or 1998?) was a Final Fantasy VII fan
page, but it seems that stage of it is long lost.

------
INTPenis
I think the thing I miss the most from this time was being part of a very
large, global, counter culture of sorts.

Compared to today we were underground. The few of us who participated in
online forums and groups.

I remember Yahoo groups and thinking about how revolutionary it was to let
anyone create their own "space" for other people online.

I also remember some e-friends from the US creating an open source version of
it and realizing that anything can be done.

------
scrumper
Perfect, thanks for sharing!

My first one, 1997 I think, had a photo of my face (complete with ‘curtains’
hairstyle) that was an imagemap. Click my ears and you get a page about the
music I liked; eyes were movies; forehead was books and so on. Terrible
cringeworthy perfection. It was on my university network so long gone now. I
doubt I’d recognize the skinny shit in the photo anyway.

------
Accacin
Someone showed me this for searching people’s personal websites:
[https://wiby.me/](https://wiby.me/)

------
swampthinker
What a great time capsule, brings back old memories from Geocities and
Angelfire websites.

~~~
djhworld
On the links page he links to his friends websites, one of them is a (now
obviously gone) geocities page.

------
tehlike
I just found mine from web.archive

[http://web.archive.org/web/20000529170547/http://karakedi.vi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000529170547/http://karakedi.virtualave.net:80/indexu.html)

There is supposed to be more content, but it's ridiculously broken under
webarchive indexing

Backgroundlar (wallpapers) Gif arşivi yenilendi (gif archive) Duvar Yazıları
(some wall texts) YENİ 1 ICQ KULLANICISI(Toplam 17 Kullanıcı) (apparently i
had a list of potentially Turkish users). İnter Emlak bölümünde kiralık ev
arayan biri var (and my attempt for starting an online real estate site.

~~~
kwelstr
Yawzda! I found mine too :O

[http://web.archive.org/web/19981205183936/http://www.shadow....](http://web.archive.org/web/19981205183936/http://www.shadow.net:80/%7Egiorgio/)

~~~
tehlike
Yours work very nicely! I have discovered online ads and iframes apparently,
nothing works!

------
rcruzeiro
XOOM counter! I can't believe I forgot that XOOM existed back in the day

~~~
nogridbag
When I was younger I taught myself HTML and started helping out on the XOOM
support chat (forum?). They noticed my passion and sent me a job application
form and seemed eager to bring me onboard. I was pretty excited and promptly
completed it. Unfortunately I did not get the job. They had absolutely no idea
I was only 14 years old and assumed I was much older. Man, I miss the innocent
days of the internet.

------
james-skemp
My favorite site to check on is Trygve Lode's site,
[http://www.trygve.com](http://www.trygve.com)

Found him years ago via the Visible Barbie project,
[http://www.trygve.com/visible_barbie.html](http://www.trygve.com/visible_barbie.html)

He hasn't updated his blog in years, but for years I would look forward to his
random posts since it would remind me of the mid/late 90s when I was just
getting online, reading AOL's documentation on how to write HTML.

------
BinaryIdiot
Since everyone is sharing there's, here is mine from 2003 (I had one older
than that but it was on a public library's domain that never got cached, so
this is my second oldest site). It was responsive, sorta, and while it looks
like crap it still works!

[https://web.archive.org/web/20030720195550/http://binaryidio...](https://web.archive.org/web/20030720195550/http://binaryidiot.com:80/)

------
bojackstorkman
It is 2018 so this is a good time to have this debate.

Geocities > Angelfire > Homestead > Lycos Tripod.

I remember holding this opinion but cannot remember why, or if it was actually
informed by anything.

------
amasad
Kids, btw, still like to build websites like this. At Repl.it we have a lot of
teenagers using our product. Here are some of my favorite 90s style website:

\- Turn the volume one for this one and peep the marquee in the title:
[http://erikflynn.repl.co/Website/](http://erikflynn.repl.co/Website/)

\- A music website "imma be link yall up with some good playlists"
[http://lexiecampbell.repl.co/Music/](http://lexiecampbell.repl.co/Music/)

\- JACK WEBSITE: with a fun animated background and his "bangin tunes"
[http://jackburgess123.repl.co/JACK-
WEBSITE/](http://jackburgess123.repl.co/JACK-WEBSITE/)

\- "HOW TO BE A BOSS AT FORTNITE"
[http://daremccloskey_t.repl.co/FortniteTips/](http://daremccloskey_t.repl.co/FortniteTips/)

\- Space website: learn about blackholes, dark matter, and more
[http://laser431.repl.co/Real-Space-Website/](http://laser431.repl.co/Real-
Space-Website/)

\- A kid's website with resume and updates 90s style
[http://anonimoussyed.repl.co/My-website/](http://anonimoussyed.repl.co/My-
website/)

\- Shitposting 90s style
[http://rmalagon.repl.co/Memes/](http://rmalagon.repl.co/Memes/)

A lot more where that came from, if people are interested I can put up a page
so you can surf!

UPDATE -- here are some games:

\- Car Wars (this was trending on reddit) [http://sbenderschii.repl.co/Car-
Wars/](http://sbenderschii.repl.co/Car-Wars/)

\- Hard pong game (use your mouse to move) [http://echocoding.repl.co/Project-
Classic-Pong/](http://echocoding.repl.co/Project-Classic-Pong/)

\- Snake game [http://noahcapucilli_shata.repl.co/Javscript-
snake/](http://noahcapucilli_shata.repl.co/Javscript-snake/)

\- Cookie clicker [http://prestonsia.repl.co/Cookie-
Clicker/](http://prestonsia.repl.co/Cookie-Clicker/)

\- Bounce blob
[http://birduugaming.repl.co/BounceBlob/](http://birduugaming.repl.co/BounceBlob/)

\- Flappy ball [http://gvanminsel.repl.co/flappy-
ball/](http://gvanminsel.repl.co/flappy-ball/)

To view source it's repl.it/@<user subdomain>/<pathname>

e.g.
[http://birduugaming.repl.co/BounceBlob/](http://birduugaming.repl.co/BounceBlob/)
->
[https://repl.it/@birduugaming/BounceBlob](https://repl.it/@birduugaming/BounceBlob)

~~~
debaserab2
>I'M 13 AND CURRENTLY LEARNING 3 PROGRAMMING LANGUAGES, C++, CSS AND HTML.

>I OWN A CSGO CHEAT THAT YOU CAN BUY FOR 3 POUNDS A MONTH.

>I'M UPDATING IT ALOT AND NO ONE HAS EVER BEEN BANNED FROM IT.

little shit!

------
abrookins
Oh my god. This is incredible. The thing that brings me back to the 90s the
most is the tiled background on the Links page. I remember agonizing over
those textures so hard.

------
pknerd
It's not you who to get embarrassed but advocates and implementors of the
_modern_ sites who say that the world does not exist without React,AJAX and
MVC.

------
taco_emoji
I really, really wish I could find my old Geocities website. It was mostly
just a bunch of jokes I found around the Internet, and it'd be interesting to
see what kind of stuff I found funny back in 1999.

It might be sitting on an old hard drive in my basement (I never dispose of
them with other equipment, instead telling myself I will someday wipe them
manually and/or drill through the platters).

~~~
sedachv
> I never dispose of them with other equipment, instead telling myself I will
> someday wipe them manually and/or drill through the platters

Don't do that! Hoard them to sell on eBay for hobby money later. There is a
looming retrocomputing SCSI hard drive shortage. You can already get good
prices for 50-pin SCSI drives. I don't know about ATA/IDE drives, but I
imagine people trying to build "authentic" systems will drive demand in the
next decade as well.

~~~
amatecha
The need for old SCSI/IDE drives is being filled by SD/microSD/CF adapters for
those connector types :)

~~~
sedachv
Not for everyone. I know a few people that prefer to run real hard drives in
their hardware, especially when they show at vintage computer exhibitions.
These people go out of their way to get old ones for spare parts and to repair
what they have. Adapters are the last resort when the drives they need can
only be obtained for astronomical prices or not at all.

~~~
amatecha
Oh yeah, for sure, I know there are many purists who want the legit original
hardware. Just that many hobbyists who just want to run their favorite old
computer(s) opt for the adapter as it's a lot easier to buy a bunch of SD
cards, even if the adapters can be a bit pricy.

------
gdubs
If you're into this, the final season of Halt & Catch Fire was pretty great as
far as reliving the web of the mid 90s goes.

------
BigChiefSmokem
[http://www.aolwatch.org/chronic2.htm](http://www.aolwatch.org/chronic2.htm)

Hack the Planet!

~~~
bojackstorkman
Oh my gosh, I used to know a guy that went by 'puppies' or something that used
to talk extensively about the "AOL progz" and I just got a flashback. This is
incredible.

------
pdanford
I still have a 90's page online. Not sure what that says about me, but I like
it. The supercomputers section shows a unique time for the NCSA. There was
that, and Mosaic was in development next door. Nostalgia wave breaks...
[http://www.pdanford.com:800](http://www.pdanford.com:800)

------
dmurthy
Do miss the 90's internet. I remember having no interest in programming yet be
able to conjure up a quick fan webpage on angelfire using nothing but simple
html and Microsoft Frontpage. It became such a satisfying experience that I
ended up creating a few more and even one dedicated to my girlfriend!

------
d33k4y
Tbh, I was hoping for an embedded midi file with no sound control. :)

My favourite part of this experience was my reaction to seeing your ICQ
number. It was 'dang, he was a couple thousand ahead of me.' Somehow I still
remember my ICQ number, though I don't think I've used it since 2001.

------
tallblondeguy
[http://brendanberkley.com/first-
site/brendan.html](http://brendanberkley.com/first-site/brendan.html)

A lot of gems in mine:

\- "Gar Trek" shirt on a Star Wars site

\- Phantom Menace my favorite Star Wars movie (ask me anything)

\- Mamma and Dogpile, CDNow, and Pepsi World

\- JavaScript Alert!

~~~
flamtap
I cannot express my disappointment in the "The Ultimate Quiz" being
unavailable.

[http://brendanberkley.com/first-
site/ultimatequiz.html](http://brendanberkley.com/first-
site/ultimatequiz.html)

~~~
tallblondeguy
[http://brendanberkley.com/first-
site/underconstruction.gif](http://brendanberkley.com/first-
site/underconstruction.gif)

------
rpdillon
This made me realize my old bootleg trading site is probably somewhere, and
sure enough, I found it!

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010405110002/http://dillon2112....](http://web.archive.org/web/20010405110002/http://dillon2112.tripod.com:80/index.html)

Reading through all my banter, I'm most surprised that I was trading MP3s via
MySpace in 2000, and that apparently it was first known as FreeDiskSpace.com,
which explains why I used it.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010417000314/http://www.freedis...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010417000314/http://www.freediskspace.com:80/ND_Home.asp)

------
zadams
I had something similar to your site in late 1998:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19981212032411/http://www.roha.m...](https://web.archive.org/web/19981212032411/http://www.roha.maximumspeed.com:80/)

I was able to clean it up a bit with Macromedia Fireworks in 1999:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19991004165614/http://roha.maxim...](https://web.archive.org/web/19991004165614/http://roha.maximumspeed.com:80/)

I don't remember exactly what I used to build these but it was probably some
combination of AOLPress, Macromedia Dreamweaver, FrontPage, and Hotdog
Professional FTP

------
wheelie_boy
[http://winblows.com](http://winblows.com) is available!

~~~
Watabou
Just a small registration fee of $5400 [1]!

[1]:
[https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/results.aspx?...](https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/results.aspx?domain=winblows.com)

------
spapas82
Here's mine:
[http://users.otenet.gr/~serafeim/old.htm](http://users.otenet.gr/~serafeim/old.htm)
\- it's first version was from around 1998 when I was 16 years old so please
don't be too judgmental :)

It was just a bunch of static html pages that were uploaded through FTP to my
internet provider's space. Funny thing - my internet provider _still_ supports
publishing home pages so the page remains active for around 20 years (!) with
a bunch of revisions:
[http://users.otenet.gr/~serafeim/](http://users.otenet.gr/~serafeim/) \-- too
bad the cgi-bin counter is not working anymore :(

~~~
StavrosK
Jeez, otenet? They're still keeping the servers running?

~~~
spapas82
Apparently yes - I don't think it's the same server from 1998 through...

I think that it's a smart move of them actually. There are lots of business
(and simple users) that have set up their business web page through this
service (here's a list of all accounts with pages there
[http://users.otenet.gr);](http://users.otenet.gr\);) most of these people
people will want to keep their business or hobby web sites so they won't
change internet providers and stick with otenet!

------
amatecha
I recently remembered I still somewhere have printouts of all the Geocities
signup/setup instructions from their website in 1995... Will have to dig those
out of storage and post them up sometime. Would be a neat little view into the
past, for sure!

------
lvoudour
Great stuff, I miss the old web sometimes

I was reminded by your post that I had a game dev website back in 2000-2001
but I couldn't remember the url. After half an hour of google-foo I managed to
find it. Tried wayback machine and, unbelievable, it's archived!

If anyone is interested in visual basic gamedev in DirectX 7 written by a 19
year old non-native english speaker, here you go:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20011201013648/http://www.ancien...](https://web.archive.org/web/20011201013648/http://www.ancientcode.f2s.com:80/)

Scroll to the bottom to find the glorious

 _Best viewed at 1024x768 with IE 4.0 and above_

Good times :)

------
davekiss
Oh, I'm all over this one. My OG KoolAid Fan Site. See if you can crack the
secret club password.

[http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/koolaid/](http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/koolaid/)

~~~
dustinsterk
Because you asked -- gates ;)

------
gdubs
During this era I had a copy of Hotwired Style [1] - it was really the
beginning of a new art form, and that book meant so much to me. At some point
I lost it, but even though it’d be outdated today, I’d like to pick it up
again.

Very first web project was putting together an online zine with a fugazi
interview my friend had done. I don’t know what happened to it, but it’s
possible I’ve got it on a decomposing Zip Disc somewhere.

1: [https://www.amazon.com/Hotwired-Style-Principles-Building-
Sm...](https://www.amazon.com/Hotwired-Style-Principles-Building-
Smart/dp/1888869097)

------
mansilladev
There's nobody that used more drop-shadow and Kai's Power Tools than me.

~~~
culot
Icing on top of that Papyrus logo.

------
fitzroy
Here's a photo page from mine in 1997 (still sitting on my hard drive).

[http://seanfitzroy.com/old/1997/fantasyfest/index.html](http://seanfitzroy.com/old/1997/fantasyfest/index.html)

A GIF "writes out" the title on a notepad background image. Then it
"refreshes" to the actual photo page — but it's timed for a 56k modem so the
text takes about 10 seconds to appear.

At least it taught me Photoshop and ImageReady. All hand-coded (poorly) in
Notepad on Windows 95. Sorry for the Comic Sans.

------
gcatalfamo
It’s awesomely cringy, as it should be, well done! I wish I still had mine!

------
comradesmith
This brings back memories, I found my site:
([http://mypollsorelse.iwarp.com](http://mypollsorelse.iwarp.com)) and my
friends site I did the markup for:
([http://steaksteaksteak.iwarp.com](http://steaksteaksteak.iwarp.com))

Honestly I'm amazed these are still up, it's been almost 20 years and I don't
think there's a chance I'll remember the password or email I used.

P. S. I was 12 when I wrote it, just ignore the ridiculous content

------
wybiral
All we really needed were embedded comments on pages and RSS feeds.

It's sad that everything turned into bland walled gardens incapable of
interaction between services.

 _Shakes fist at MySpace and Facebook_

Edit: What I mean by that is you used to be able to subscribe to RSS feeds
from nearly anywhere that published things. But now people are publishing
inside of these services that don't really offer access so you have to check
Facebook, Twitter, etc, to get updates. Sure there are notification systems
now but it's definitely not as flexible.

------
bhouston
My 20 year old website, now archived on oocities. A nested mess of tables and
inline styles...

[http://www.oocities.org/siliconvalley/peaks/3657/hyper-
index...](http://www.oocities.org/siliconvalley/peaks/3657/hyper-index.html)
[http://www.oocities.org/siliconvalley/peaks/3657/ben-
geek.ht...](http://www.oocities.org/siliconvalley/peaks/3657/ben-geek.html)

------
mjones517
Oh geeze... This brings back memories. I didn't do Geocities. I took an HTML
class at my local ISP (yes that existed). This was the earliest version I
could find on Wayback Machine:

[https://web.archive.org/web/19991006132018/http://www.richne...](https://web.archive.org/web/19991006132018/http://www.richnet.net:80/~mystical/)

It's profoundly terrible, but I'm still in web development, so there's that...

------
ajnin
I think those old websites are great and it's a shame that so many were lost
in time or with the destruction of geocities. I resurrected my own from some
backup I had kept by some stroke of luck, the site was originally created on
the defunct French website mygale.org around 1997 or so. Here is it now for
the curious :
[https://www.bidouille.org/ext/old_site/](https://www.bidouille.org/ext/old_site/)
:)

------
WorldMaker
Reminds me of when I found a circa 1999 archive of my old site. Uploaded it
here: [http://worldmaker.net/wmo99/](http://worldmaker.net/wmo99/)

It mostly inspired my current blog design when I realized I could do so much
better at the pseudo-LCARS thing with flexbox and border-radius today instead
of TABLEs and corner gifs I had to work with then. I'd like to think that 90s
HS kid me would be quite proud at my current blog design.

------
danjc
On a somewhat related note, be interested to hear if others have kept their
old source code.

I started coding on a ZX Spectrum, moved to QBasic on a 286 and then later to
Turbo Pascal. I remember all my TP code being on a single 1.44mb disk which
somehow is now in GDrive, the earliest is from '99.

Every now and again, I enjoy firing up some of those old programs or looking
at the source code and handmade bitmaps. I think I most miss the freedom of
just writing anything I felt like with no obligations to anyone.

~~~
james-skemp
I'm sure I have code on a computer somewhere, or more likely a burned CD, but
what I have checked in so far:

[https://github.com/JamesSkemp/HyperJumpNet-
Sites](https://github.com/JamesSkemp/HyperJumpNet-Sites)

[https://github.com/JamesSkemp/ReallyOldCrap](https://github.com/JamesSkemp/ReallyOldCrap)

EDIT: If anyone knows of good topics to add on these so that they can be
viewed with other really old ones, I'd be interested.

------
Keyframe
Hah, ICQ! I'm slightly disappointed that html tags aren't all in CAPS.
Something nice about sites we've used in the 90s, not like these days where
DHTML took over.

------
um304
This is the best icon I have seen in a while:
[http://boglin.iwarp.com/iexploit.gif](http://boglin.iwarp.com/iexploit.gif)

------
lalos
I can sort of see how social networking sites evolved from these kind of
websites where people just wanted to share part of their personal lives.
Thanks for sharing.

------
ShaneWilton
My current personal site is like this! www.shanewilton.com

~~~
davekiss
That midi file ... amazing

------
mikerathbun
At first I was cringing, but then felt nostalgic for the days before Facebook
and other social gathering sites homogenized people's Internet presence.

------
SlowBro
OP if it makes you feel any better, the original Space Jam (movie) website is
still online, and it still looks like the '90s took a dump all over it. Loaded
quickly on my 28.8Kbps modem.
[https://www.warnerbros.com/archive/spacejam/movie/jam.htm](https://www.warnerbros.com/archive/spacejam/movie/jam.htm)

------
amatecha
Suddenly remembering when Geocities was so new, their ToS required that you
manually place a banner image and link back to geocities.com on your site. It
wasn't auto-injected server-side. They actually would browse through the sites
and manually verify you link back to them. I remember how affronted I felt
when they started doing their auto-frame/banner thing server-side. haha :)

------
CydeWeys
Here's an old personal site of mine linking to even older ones (in reverse
chronological order):
[http://www.cydeweys.com/archive/archives.html](http://www.cydeweys.com/archive/archives.html)

There's blinks, marquees, under construction banners, hit counters, webrings,
background MIDIs, even frames and a navigation image map.

------
mncolinlee
This made me dig up my twenty years ago college attempt at a humorous web zine
in 1998. It still lives on in Wayback Machine.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20010422120204/http://www.afn.or...](https://web.archive.org/web/20010422120204/http://www.afn.org:80/~afn63844/bob/121797bob.html)

------
DrScump
The HN "Hug of Death" strikes again (as of 0300 GMT 3 March):

"... this has caused your site to exceed the Bandwidth or Storage limits..."

------
fierro
`Congratulations, it looks like your site is expanding. Unfortunately this has
caused your site to exceed the Bandwidth or Storage limits. Based on our Terms
of Service, we have disabled the site until the end of the month(depends on
site setup date), or until you upgrade to a higher hosting package.` You mean
a website from the 90's cant handle the HN hug of death?

~~~
forgotmypw
This completes the 90s experience.

------
dpio
Maybe a little embarrassing, but overall beautiful just as a reminder of how
innocent the internet, and most people on it, were back then.

------
Lammy
I found a text only backup of my Pokémon fan site from 1999 and spent some
time piecing all the images back together from Archive and Reocities. Thank
goodness for all the hotlinking I did back then :)

It lives in all its frameset glory at
[https://cooltrainer.org/oldbpu/](https://cooltrainer.org/oldbpu/)

------
jgh
I was looking at your pics and was like "I think I went to high school with
this guy".

Turns out I went to high school with you.

~~~
rpeden
I think there are at least a few of us here on HN!

Feel free to send me an e-mail if you'd like. It's in my HN profile.

------
jmadsen
I'm trying to page you on Yahoo but not getting an response :-(

EDIT: oh, I see your note "my yahoo pager is screwed too"

~~~
rpeden
I actually just tried to sign in to it, but it wants to do 2FA using an e-mail
address I didn't even remember I had. So I guess I'm permanently locked out of
that Yahoo account. :(

------
odammit
I wonder how much winblows.com is going for.

Edit: I’ll update in 24 hours when a BuyDomains expert responds to my spam
email address.

~~~
odammit
$5,388. Not worth the humor of owning it.

------
logfromblammo
Oh, my. That...

...brings back memories.

I hope the younger folk appreciate all the web-design sins we committed before
they were born, so that no one else need repeat them, ever again.

I might still have a page or two left over from 1998 or thereabouts, on a PATA
hard drive collecting cosmic rays in my garage. But no, you can't see them. I
am too ashamed.

------
dpweb
Me (1994): I should buy up a bunch of english dictionary word .com domains,
since they are so cheap, I cant lose money.

Domains bought: 0

Bad memories.

~~~
nogridbag
I almost registered Google.com using namezero. I could have changed history...

Edit: After searching archive.org it looks like I was way off. Google.com was
registered in 1997 while NameZero wasn't launched until ~1999/2000.

~~~
exodust
Why would you register 'google', it wasn't even a word in use?

------
Method-X
The site is down due to increased traffic from HN. Here is an archived
version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180303000007/http://boglin.iwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180303000007/http://boglin.iwarp.com)

------
capex
The 'Sign Up' button got me. I thought I was signing up to your blog's
subscription or something.

------
pranavpr
It brings me back the memories of my first website created with Frontpage. I
forgot the URL of the site but I found it after googling. I was amazed to see
that it was still working. Here it is
[http://pranav.awardspace.com](http://pranav.awardspace.com)

------
taneem
I had a page up on the iwarp.com domain too from the late 90s!
[http://counterwave.iwarp.com/](http://counterwave.iwarp.com/) -> it was pure
Flash (Flash 4) so it doesn't really even work anyway. It was so much fun. I
miss those days.

------
Drdrdrq
The site is down, you can see it in whole here:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050212133946/http://boglin.iwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050212133946/http://boglin.iwarp.com/)

------
dlbucci
Oh my. My first site was also a little embarrassing, but this was 2011/2012,
so it wasn't quite so flashy :)
[http://www.foodthechildren.com/default.php](http://www.foodthechildren.com/default.php)

~~~
bojackstorkman
This is actually quite charming. Thanks for sharing it!

------
Santosh83
You should be proud of something that loads in under 1 second! I miss that
Internet, you could even surf it on dialup without tearing your hair out.
These days a multi-megabit broadband connextion seems to struggle and I'm
wondering if I can get a fiber...

------
erickhill
I love how everyone if filling in the Guest Book! I indulged as well. ;)
Man... guest books...

~~~
rpeden
So far it's about 5 trolls for every real post. :)

------
pmarreck
Oh man, I have mine in some archived files somewhere, I need to dig it up!

UNDER CONSTRUCTION animated gifs FTW

------
jeremymcanally
This is so great! I miss the Geocities Chic aesthetic. ;)

I missed my old website so much I made a new one in the 90s style a little
while ago complete with HTML 3 accurate markup:
[http://mcanally.io](http://mcanally.io)

------
jaunkst
Wow, love it. Mine was terrible too. I eventually got into some pretty crazy
website designs that were completely an expression of art and UX experiments.
We had a sort of underground network of other similar websites that gave a
since of community.

------
kaycebasques
Considering that this is #1 on HN, that free, 20-year-old server has some damn
good uptime!

------
alanh
I wonder if you got the animated red dot GIF from bellsnwhistles.com. I sure
used their gifs on my first website (sadly lost to time, courtesy of angelfire
deleting unpopular pages + a particularly nasty Windows bug that deleted my
local copy)

------
rpeden
The site was down for a bit due to using up my free bandwidth quota, so I
decided to pay them for a month of service to get it back up.

According to the site's admin panel, they've been hosting it free for 972
weeks so I figure I owe them. :)

------
TheGRS
I remember some of those old free text image sites where you could make stuff
like your title. Ah the good old days. I'm disappointed by your lack of frames
btw, I feel like every site had frames in frames back in those days. :)

~~~
deanclatworthy
Everyone used to use those in their forum signature. Was it flaming text or
something? I can’t remember the site we all used!

Edit: found it [http://flamingtext.com/](http://flamingtext.com/)

~~~
TheGRS
Yep that's the one! haha awesome.

------
cecilpl2
At one point (96/97), I ran an informational website devoted to Final Fantasy
4. It's still around, surprisingly.

[http://cecilpl_david.tripod.com/](http://cecilpl_david.tripod.com/)

------
urs2102
I remember guestbooks! This is awesome, I remember making my Guestbook in
fifth grade to take song and music video requests I would embed on a separate
page.

All you're missing is an animated mouse and a hit counter. This really made me
smile.

------
11thEarlOfMar
What strikes me is that this was the technology on which the .com bubble was
founded.

------
michaelwsherman
Shameless plug:

I intentionally went in this direction when I made a website for my band. I
think it's high time this aesthetic came back into fashion.

[https://www.smock-frock.com](https://www.smock-frock.com)

------
drmpeg
I still have my 1994 looking website on-line. Because of the content, it still
averages 310 GB of traffic a month (if I'm to believe awstats).

[http://www.w6rz.net](http://www.w6rz.net)

------
keithnz
I got me one of those embarassing homepages from the 90s too

[http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~keithn/](http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~keithn/)

can't even run my java apps anymore :/

------
mastazi
I had a couple of websites in the late 90's but unfortunately they seem to
have gone forever, since the hosting was part of my modem subscription. Sadly,
it seems that the Internet Archive did not pick them up.

------
danwalmsley
This was mine from 1996, and it wasn't even my FIRST site - this was the
"redesign":

[http://www.goldsounds.com/yoyo/](http://www.goldsounds.com/yoyo/)

~~~
rpeden
Flames, dripping blood, and an under construction sign. Definitely from the
90s! Thanks for sharing :)

------
epeus
I posted mine on the w3c's 20th anniversary in 2014
[http://www.kevinmarks.com/myfirstwebsite.html](http://www.kevinmarks.com/myfirstwebsite.html)

------
davchana
Mine is also on same network, [http://davinder.8m.net](http://davinder.8m.net)
although now I have forgot the password. Current one is DavChana.com

------
zeade
<blockquote>, <blockquote>, <center>... checks out.

------
diimdeep
I too remember ICQ number. ICQ was popular in Russia until Facebook clone VK
came along in 2005-06, and then still used for important contacts(who refused
to leave it) in business.

------
movedx
I love this. It's so cool. Bring back this kind of Internet.

------
lolikoisuru
Here is my embarassing personal website from the 2010s:
[https://gnu.moe/](https://gnu.moe/)

------
rpeden
In case anyone is really bored, I just updated the site for the first time in
19 years and swapped out the broken guestbook for one that works. =)

------
microwavecamera
Does look good in Netscape though...

[https://i.imgur.com/zpZh3HW.png](https://i.imgur.com/zpZh3HW.png)

------
arianvanp
The website of a local taxi bureau here:
[http://taxipol.nl/](http://taxipol.nl/) :)

------
verylittlemeat
Man those overexposed and noisy webcam photos really take me back. I have a
whole folder from about 15 years ago that look exactly the same.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
this one still works
[http://www.heavensgate.com/](http://www.heavensgate.com/)

------
truesy
reminds me of mine ( [http://reu.iwarp.com](http://reu.iwarp.com) ), also on
iwarp :p

------
highstep
when I was 14 in 1994 it made sense to make my first website about dog poo.
The site disappeared in 97 after a harddrive died and I lost interested dog
poo... but then 6 years later I managed to recover it from the waybackmachine:
[http://dogpoopage.com/](http://dogpoopage.com/)

------
d0m
I wish I had an archive of it.. My first ever website when I was a kid was a
dragon ball page with a bunch of .gif ;-)

------
fiskeben
Takes me back, but it loads way too fast :)

~~~
culot
It's like ANSI graphics that load instantly: it's painful to witness. Unless
it's like ticker tape rolling out, it just ain't right.

------
equalunique
Your "About Me" page has information that would be considered very private/PII
in the 21st century.

------
jazzychad
See also [http://tilde.club](http://tilde.club) for some new-old fun

------
piracykills
I miss the silly 90s microsoft hate, it actually made me look outside the MS
bubble and learn other platforms.

------
crobertsbmw
Your link to yamahausa is mistyped as yahahausa.com. But then again, most of
the links are dead. Carry on!

------
orasis
This really made me smile. Thank you.

------
makmanalp
Mine went down on geocities when my yahoo account expired from not logging
into it and I was very sad.

------
pcunite
The OP's site is how I remember that era. Using a toothbrush now to scrub my
eyes with. Thanks.

------
Meekro
I think many of us have something like this in our archives, but we lack your
courage to show it! =)

------
jenscow
Mine just made IE crash or blue screen... Like most pages did, I guess... But
mine was intentional.

------
staticassertion
This is the coolest fucking website.

------
jupp0r
It certainly looked a lot better back then when default site backgrounds were
eye-friendly gray.

------
Vektorweg
There are still many simple websites made today. They are certainly hard to
find, but not gone.

------
rqs
> IF YOU DON'T SIGN THE GUESTBOOK I MAY HAVE TO KILL YOU. HAVE A NICE DAY.

Well that was heart warming :)

------
speedyrev
Wish I could click and get Netscape

------
msie
No mention here of how Chrome's HTTPS policy will affect these sites? I'm
surprised!

------
anilshanbhag
One thing I noticed: Xoom.com referenced in the webpage is now a large money
transfer company

~~~
WorldMaker
XOOM was a great free website host for several years before they sold the
domain and broke SO many links.

------
mcs_
Miss you, <td> vertically and horizontally center... that was a real
accomplishment

------
notahacker
Your guestbook is filling up. A reminder that nothing about social media is
truly new...

------
ereyes01
I can't sign the guest book, I get a 500 error. Please don't kill me! :-)

------
BleachNut
If this gave you chronic nostalgia head over here and click surprise me:
wiby.me

------
wand3r
> A fairly new pic of me. I don't look like a dumbass anymore!!

hahhaha classic nostalgia.

------
TekMol

        <!-- '"AWS"' -->
    

What does this line do?

------
amatecha
dude, yes! I love that spinning Netscape cube! One of my favorite gifs from
the era. That and the obligatory "Made with a Macintosh" found at the bottom
of so many websites back then :)

------
mygo
How the heck is this website from a decade ago more secure than LinkedIn?

------
opsiprogram
Hahaha the amount of attempted XSS and SQL injection in the guest book...

------
atticusCr
I didn't know that in the 90's Google Analytics ever exists!.

------
throwawaycanada
God I wish Geocities never went down. What a lost trove of websites.

------
notadoc
Great nostalgia. What a fun and unique time for the web, truly.

------
kaushiks
The only thing this page is missing is a marquee element :-)

------
kokey
I think you must have been the inspiration for lingscars.com

------
lithermans
Uhm, you bandwidth limit has been exceeded for your host.

------
jedicoder107
Unlimited WEB SPACE, EMAIL & CHAT ??

I better get on this one quick..

------
quickthrower2
Why all the Micro$oft hate? J++! Those were the days.

~~~
rpeden
To be fair, I was 17 and fighting the man was the cool thing to do. :)

I see you're a fan of Elm. Me too! I'm also slowly working on an Elm side
project. Sadly, I don't think it'll ever get as much attention on HN as my
1999 website has over the past few hours.

~~~
quickthrower2
What's your side project?

I started writing a budgeting app but it's too much for a single person side
project. I might release a early alpha version out there on Github and hope
other people join in.

~~~
mike
I'd be interested in this, please do drop me an email if you do put this on
GitHub. Thanks.

------
apeace
You had CAPTCHA. Very advanced for the '90s.

------
Hmaal
My favorite thing is how it instantly loaded.

------
killjoywashere
That is some serious linkrot you have there.

------
ManOfLand
RIP Missi and Adam's pages :'(

------
javiramos
Epic! Had totally forgotten about ICQ!

------
rayalez
Note - works great on mobile =)

------
dikaio
You’re very brave showing that!

------
racl101
Awesome. Awesome to the max!

------
duncanmeech
what no <blink> tags?

------
ixtli
I unironically love this.

------
shmerl
Ah, the Netscape cube :)

------
goshx
No MIDI autoplay? :(

------
homero
I miss those days

------
mxpxrocks10
Nice job, Ry ;)

------
coob
Nice job Gumby

~~~
capsulecorp
GUMBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

------
supbitcoin
haha kiss of death of HN

~~~
unixhero
"You are growing" hahha

------
d--b
oh man winblows.com

------
sillysaurus3
HN'd:

Site Temporarily Disabled

The site you are looking for, boglin.iwarp.com has been temporarily disabled.

You're Growing

Congratulations, it looks like your site is expanding. Unfortunately this has
caused your site to exceed the Bandwidth or Storage limits. Based on our Terms
of Service, we have disabled the site until the end of the month(depends on
site setup date), or until you upgrade to a higher hosting package.

~~~
dennisgorelik
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Abogli...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aboglin.iwarp.com)

It is a poor substitute though.

------
matte_black
Ah, I remember the days when I was a young child cruising messageboards. When
I found one that didn’t escape HTML text, I would copy and paste the entire
source code of another website into the message box and watch as I destroyed
the forum by dropping an entire website into it.

------
908087
Makes me miss the pre-Goog/Face-ification version of the web, when people
created sites because they wanted to, and not because they thought they could
monetize them or use them to gather private data.

------
cup-of-tea
Disappointed to find that winblows.com is no longer up.

